# Metallica Fanboy vs. Knuddeluff



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 22, 2015)

[size=+2]*Metallica Fanboy vs Knuddeluff*[/size]​


> 1vs1 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...


*Metallica Fanboy's active squad*

 *Daremyth* the female Igglybuff <Cute Charm> @ Moon Stone
 *Scorpicore* the female Skorupi <Sniper> @ Lansat Berry
 *Fort* the male Shieldon <Sturdy> @ Jaboca Berry
 *Good Croc* the male Totodile <Torrent> @ Muscle Band
 *Bad Croc* the male Krokorok <Anger Point> @ Absorb Bulb
 *CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force> @ Flying Gem
 *Kanine West* the male Snubbull <Intimidate> @ Red Card
 *Reaper* the female Phantump <Harvest> @ Enigma Berry
 *My Lips Don't Lie* the female Smoochum <Forewarn> @ Lucky Egg
 *Garage Wolf* the female Eevee <Adaptability> @ Thunder Stone


*Knuddeluff's active squad*

 *Womyn o' War* the female Tentacool <Liquid Ooze>
 *Tutankhamen* the male Yamask <Mummy>
 *uɐᴉɹq* the female Inkay <Contrary>
 *Topsy* the female Phanpy <Pickup>
 *Pathos* the female Lillipup <Vital Spirit>

Command Order:
-Knuddeluff sends out.
-MF sends out and commands.
-Knuddeluff commands.
-I ref.


----------



## Knuddeluff (Mar 22, 2015)

Alright, I think its *uɐᴉɹq*'s time to shine~


----------



## M&F (Mar 22, 2015)

Just before we get started, two things about the last reffing on the previous thread, that I ended up forgetting to mention there. Firstly, when a switch happens, the round ends at the end of the _action_ in which it happened, not exactly when the switch happens; Good Croc would have gotten to belt out an entirely futile Double-Edge at the Mismagius. And secondly, in the future, please refrain from writing DQ flavor, particularly of the variety that involves maiming or killing the DQ'd player; it's generally in rather poor taste.

Anyways, get'em, Scorpicore.

Let's open with *Infestation*, then a *Pin Missile* for hardcore damage. Then... actually, I don't feel like doing so much of that double effective massacre, so let's be merciful and use *Whirlwind* to fight something else.

*Infestation ~ Pin Missile ~ Whirlwhind*


----------



## Knuddeluff (Mar 22, 2015)

Alright, let's try a bit of damage control.

Let's start off with *Reflect* (_I'm not sure whether I need to specify that it needs to be kept for 5 actions, or whether that is the default, but let's just say keep it up for five actions in case I do~_). Then, use *Swagger*! And, finish off by limiting the power of Scorpicore's physical-based movepool by using *Topsy Turvy*!

*Reflect ~ Swagger ~ Topsy Turvy*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 30, 2015)

> 1vs1 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...



*=Round One= *

*Metallica Fanboy*










Scorpicore (F) @Lansat Berry
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: Sniper
Status: Normal. | Mood: Gnawing the astroturf. 
Commands: Infestation~Pin Missile~Whirlwind

*Knuddeluff*










uɐᴉɹq (F) 
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: Contrary
Status: Normal. | Mood:  ˙ʎlᴉʇunɐɾ uʍop puɐ dn ƃuᴉʇɐolɟ
Commands:  Reflect~Swagger~Topsy-Turvy​
Once again summoned for his test battle, Squirtles made his way to the ASB Central Stadium. He found Metallica Fanboy sitting in the bleachers. Next to him, another challenger patiently waited for him. The new referee recognized the new guy, having met him in another League in a place far away. After the usual introductory formalities, the trio headed onto the field, each Trainer positioning themselves on either side of the arena. The ref stood at the midpoint of the field, slightly out of the arena, so as to not get caught in the crossfire. The Trainers’ Pokémon materialized in flashes of light. On one side, a skittering scorpion burst onto the field hissing, biting the fake grass. Opposite the Poison-type, a weird squid thing appeared. The creature was floating upside-down a few inches off the ground; somehow, even its name reflected her constant position. Quizzically staring at the Inkay, the ref signaled the start of the battle. 

Scorpicore kicked the brawl off by hissing hoarsely at the sky. Swarms of small insects burst out of the ground and even more flew in from above, engulfing poor uɐᴉɹq. She tried to swat them off with her little hat flaps, but alas, it was no use; the bugs ran along the entire body of the poor squid. In fact, with their powers combined, they managed to drag her down to the ground and flip her over, much to uɐᴉɹq’s chagrin. 
_That stung! Those puny bugs shouldn’t have managed that…_ The Inkay grimaced while her forehead circles began shining brightly, each one exuding a strange, aurous energy. Within seconds, a shimmering forcefield surrounded uɐᴉɹq. She smirked, but not before flinching from the insects boring into her epidermis.

Scorpicore squinted at this new obstacle. Surely her might could overcome that insignificant barrier. Hissing again, she pointed her tail at her opponent, firing two rounds of tiny, barely visible needles towards her. A whole round futilely bounced against the screen, deflating her pride as each one fell soundlessly on the artificial grass. The ones that did pass the screen barely helped matters.

Taking this opportunity, uɐᴉɹq began launching a barrage of insults at the Skorupi, but she notices they do nothing; they bounce against her shield. Instead, she decides to go another route; closing her eyes and concentrating on her enemy’s brain, the Inkay begins wheedling her pray the instant she knows a mental connection has been established. _Hey, you! You can’t even dent my shield, mate. Meanwhile, I can infiltrate your brain without any difficulties._ Scorpicore looked around, searching for the source of the voice. _Right in front of ya._ replied the voice. Anger boiled within the bug, making it jump up and down, scream, tear up grass. The Skorupi was now frothing at the mouth, raring to get at uɐᴉɹq. Once again, the Inkay’s celebrations were cut short because of those damned bugs that bored into her skin.

A gust of wind! That’ll show her. Scorpicore was decided on blowing that little cephalopod away with a demonstration of forceful gales. Unfortunately, while she was wildly whipping her tail to conjure the winds, the appendage smacked her head, making her tumble to the floor belly-up. 
The snickering Inkay looked at the spectacle from the safety of her shield. Unbelievable.  Ensuring she was utilizing the mental connection she previously formed with Scorpicore, uɐᴉɹq flipped over. The Poison type felt… discombobulated. She couldn’t exactly put the feelings into words. Her rage seemed to subside, but she was still as confused as ever. She shot a perplexed look at uɐᴉɹq who returned the eye contact with a smug stare of her own, even under the blanket of bugs that wrapped her. Although the squid still had to contend with Scorpicore’s endlessly badgering swarms, the Inkay felt relieved as she felt a few of them flutter off.​
*=End of Round One= *

*Metallica Fanboy*










Scorpicore (F) @Lansat Berry
Health: 98% | Energy: 94%
Ability: Sniper
Status: Confused (severe), -2 Attack. | Mood: GRAAA…aaah?
Commands: Infestation~Pin Missile~confusionfail

*Knuddeluff*










uɐᴉɹq (F) 
Health: 86% | Energy: 89%
Ability: Contrary
Status: Infested (1 more action), Reflecting (2 more actions). | Mood:  Halfway between annoyed and smug.
Commands:  Reflect~Swagger~Topsy-Turvy​


Spoiler: Calcs



MF:
Infestation- 5% damage (move), 3% damage (1%/action), 1% energy 
Pin Missile- 6% damage, 3% energy
Confusionfail- 2% damage (self-inflicted), 2% energy
Total- 14% damage dealt, 2% damage received, 6% energy consumed.
Knuddeluff:
Reflect- 0% damage, 1% energy (plus 1%/action, 3% total)
Swagger- 0% damage, 4% energy
Topsy Turvy- 0% damage, 3% energy
Total- 0% damage dealt, 14% damage received, 11% energy consumed.





Spoiler: Rolls



Infestation rolled 4, Pin Missile rolled 2. 
Scorpicore rolled a 77 for the third action; thus, there was confusionfail.



Ref Notes:
-A bunch of small holes are scattered around uɐᴉɹq from which the bugs emerged. 
-MF, why do you love trapping moves so much? ;-;
-Does Reflect consume 1% additional energy the turn it was created, like how trapping moves deal 1% additional damage the same turn? 
-For Topsy Turvy, I used a base 1% and then added 2%.
-Smogon still doesn't have an animated Inkay sprite.

*Command Order:*
-Knuddeluff commands.
-MF commands.
-I ref.


----------



## Knuddeluff (Mar 30, 2015)

Okay! Let's be annoying this round.

I want you to start off with *Hypnosis*! However, if you're taunted, go for *Pluck* instead! If Scorpicore protects, just *Trick Room*. If you didn't get to eat Scorpicore's berry the last action, try it now with *Pluck*! Otherwise, I want you to use *Superpower*! Finish off with another *Superpower*! Unless you're tormented, then use *Aerial Ace* instead.

_Blegh, conditionals_

*Hypnosis/Pluck/Trick Room ~ Pluck/Superpower ~ Superpower/Aerial Ace*


----------



## M&F (Mar 31, 2015)

Hmm, did you roll for the amount of Pin Missile hits? Or, for that matter, for crits on any of the attacks? If you have, these should be in the listings, too.

Anyways, let's rock, Scorpicore. *Eat the Lansat Berry and Taunt* -- let's see how they like eating a whole lot of nothing! And hell, technically, he'll be forced to keep trying to eat your berry, since he won't get to in any action... Muahahahaha. From there, try your hand at *Swords Dance* until we gain back that difference, and if we still have an action, *mince that stupid wall*. If you somehow end up asleep, of course, we're using *Sleep Talk* instead.

*Taunt (eat Lansat Berry) ~ Swords Dance/Sleep Talk ~ Brick Break/Swords Dance/Sleep Talk*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 12, 2015)

*=Round Two= *

*Metallica Fanboy*










Scorpicore (F) @Lansat Berry
Health: 98% | Energy: 94%
Ability: Sniper
Status: Confused (severe), -2 Attack. | Mood: GRAAA…aaah?
Commands:  Taunt (eat Lansat Berry) ~ Swords Dance/Sleep Talk ~ Brick Break/Swords Dance/Sleep Talk

*Knuddeluff*










uɐᴉɹq (F) 
Health: 86% | Energy: 89%
Ability: Contrary
Status: Infested (1 more action), Reflecting (2 more actions). | Mood:  Halfway between annoyed and smug.
Commands:  Hypnosis/Pluck/Trick Room ~ Pluck/Superpower ~ Superpower/Aerial Ace

Scorpicore shook his tail, and off fell a small pouch. With her mouth, she opened it, taking out a spiky, red berry. Clutching it with her tail, she began waving it tantalizingly at her opponent.

“Nyah, nyah! Betcha you can’t eat this!”

The jerk devoured the berry! Right in front of her face! uɐᴉɹq couldn’t believe such rudeness was possible. The ovaries it must have taken, to offend someone like her! The little squid couldn’t concentrate on anything except bringing the pain to that stupid scorpion. Without giving it anymore thought, the Inkay launched herself at Scorpicore, her beak shimmering in the sun. 

“Gimme it! Gimme it!”

uɐᴉɹq pecked at the Skorupi’s mouth, trying to pry whatever was left of the delicious morsel from her opponent’s mouth. The lack of food further fueled the rage of the Psychic type, not even dampened by the remaining platoons of bugs sticking around for a few last stings.

Once the Inkay had backed off a bit, Scorpicore concentrated herself a bit before preforming an ancient dance, passed from generation to generation of Skorupi. She made a point, however, of throwing some shade at her enemy; lifting her tail a bit more to show off her posterior, sticking out tongues, whatever stoked the flames of uɐᴉɹq’s anger. 

Still mad about the conspicuous lack of berry in her beak, uɐᴉɹq once again went out on the offensive, per her trainer’s command. She threw herself at Scorpicore, picking at her mouth for any leftover bits of fruit, but alas, the endeavor was fruitless. Rubbing even more salt in the wound, her protective shield began to slowly fizzle out.

uɐᴉɹq’s distress distracted her from a more urgent matter at hand, that of Scorpicore sneakily crawling up to her. When the Inkay did notice her, it was too late; the Skorupi landed three blows strong enough to bring down any wall that might stand in her path. The assault slammed the squid Pokémon onto the floor, leaving a faint imprint on the astroturf. Groaning, she floated up.

That dastardly Skorupi had to pay! Enough was enough! Summoning energy from deep within her, she launched herself at Scorpicore, slamming full force into her. The attack barely unsettled the scorpion, but uɐᴉɹq felt her muscles tense up, fortifying themselves as the Fighting energy within her fizzled out.  Now, she was ready for whatever her foe would throw at her next.​
*=End of Round Two= *

*Metallica Fanboy*










Scorpicore (F) @Lansat Berry
Health: 74% | Energy: 84%
Ability: Sniper
Status: Confused (mild), +2 Crit Chance. | Mood: Grumbling to herself.
Commands:  Taunt (eat Lansat Berry) ~ Swords Dance ~ Brick Break

*Knuddeluff*










uɐᴉɹq (F) 
Health: 76% | Energy: 74%
Ability: Contrary
Status: +1 Attack, +1 Defense. | Mood:  Optimist.
Commands:  Pluck ~ Pluck ~ Superpower​


Spoiler: Calcs



MF:
Taunt: 0% damage, 4% energy.
Swords Dance: 0% damage, 2% energy.
Brick Break: 9% damage, 4% energy.
Infestation: 1% damage.
Total: 10% damage inflicted, 24% damage received, 10% energy expended. 
Knuddeluff
Pluck:  9% damage, 3% energy.
Pluck: 9% damage, 3% energy.
Superpower: 6% damage, 9% energy.
Total: 24% damage inflicted, 8% damage received, 15% energy expended.





Spoiler: Rolls



Confusion: 37 (needed 50 or more), 53 (needed 70 or more), 5 (needed 70 or more).
Accuracy/Crits:
-Pluck: 34
-Pluck: 15
-Superpower: 82
-Brick Break: 89


Ref Notes:
-At the end of the first action, Scorpicore’s confusion went down a severity stage, from severe to moderate (30% chance of confusionfail). At the end of the third action, it went from moderate to mild (10% chance). 
-I tacked 2% additional energy on Superpower because it raised stats.
-Pardon the lateness, many school things plus Holy Week things.
-How do you pronounce Knuddeluff? @_@

Command Order:
-MF orders.
-Knuddeluff orders.
-I ref.


----------



## M&F (Apr 12, 2015)

Taunting while eating the Lansat Berry shouldn't have worked. Consuming a held item on command takes up a full action (although consuming a held item as a result of that held item's consumption trigger occouring doesn't take an action).

That's more or less a big deal, so I'll let you fix it up before issuing commands.


----------



## Eifie (Jul 27, 2015)

For the record: as the two battlers are not around at the moment and this battle has been abandoned since April, this battle has been closed as a draw to clean up some of our old referee test battles. We'll discuss with ILS what his next steps should be should he wish to be considered again for approval as a ref.


----------

